# Stiefelverben



## Alemanita

Hallo, guten Tag an alle!

"Stiefelverben": was bitteschön ist das denn?? Anscheinend eine Bezeichnung für die unregelmäßigen Verben auf Spanisch, ok, soweit hat mein guhgeln mich aufgeklärt.
Aber könnte mir bitte jemand sagen, seit wann, warum, auf der Grundlage welcher Übereinkunft diese Wort benutzt wird?
Vielen Dank im Voraus.
Alemanita


----------



## Tonerl

_*Verbos irregulares en el presente*_

_*Diese unregelmäßigen Verben nennen wir "Stiefelverben". Die Verben sind in folgenden Personen immer unregelmäßig: yo, tú, él, ella, usted, ellos, ellas, ustedes. Nur die Verbenkonjugation in der Person nosotros und vosotros ist stets regelmäßig. *_
_*Diese Form ähnelt einem Stiefel, daher der Name !*_

_*Hilft dir das ein wenig ?*_


----------



## Alemanita

Hallo Tonerl,

nein, das hilft mir absolut nicht. Diese Form ähnelt einem Stiefel??? Welche Form? 
Aber vielen Dank für Deine Mühe!


----------



## osa_menor

Wenn man bei Verben mit Stammvokalwechsel die Formen der Einzahl links untereinander und rechts daneben die Formen der Mehrzahl (auch untereinander) schreibt, dann ähnelt die Form der Verben, die die Änderung haben(1. bis 3.Persohn Einzahl und 3. Person Mehrzahl), einem Stiefel:
Zum Bsp. "pensar":
pienso   (pensamos)
piensas (pensáis)
piensa    piensan

Den Stiefel drumherum zeichnen kann ich auf dem Smartphone leider nicht.


----------



## Alemanita

puedo
puedes
puede pueden

siento
sientes
siente sienten

So etwa??
So ein absoluter Schwachsinn! Na gut, wenn einem gesagt wird, dass das ein Stiefel sein soll - aber sonst wäre ich im Leben nicht daraufgekommen... wer hat sich das wohl ausgedacht? Und damit lernen die Leute unregelmäßige Verben? Kopfschüttel hoch n.


----------



## osa_menor

Ja, genau so! 
Keine Ahnung, wer sich das ausgedacht hat.


----------



## elroy

Alemanita said:


> So ein absoluter Schwachsinn! Na gut, wenn einem gesagt wird, dass das ein Stiefel sein soll - aber sonst wäre ich im Leben nicht daraufgekommen... wer hat sich das wohl ausgedacht? Und damit lernen die Leute unregelmäßige Verben? Kopfschüttel hoch n.


 Ich kann Dein Entsetzen nicht nachvollziehen, Alemanita.  Klar, das muss einem erst mal gesagt werden, aber so abwegig finde ich den Vergleich nun gar nicht. Zumindest in den USA ist es sehr üblich, die Unregelmäßigkeit der betroffenen Verben durch einen Bezug auf die (Form der) Tabelle zu veranschaulichen. Manche Leute sind eben visuelle Lerner.


----------



## Peterdg

Estoy de acuerdo con Alemanita. ¡Qué tontería!


----------



## Alemanita

elroy said:


> Ich kann Dein Entsetzen nicht nachvollziehen, Alemanita.  Klar, das muss einem erst mal gesagt werden, aber so abwegig finde ich den Vergleich nun gar nicht. *Zumindest in den USA ist es sehr üblich, die Unregelmäßigkeit der betroffenen Verben durch einen Bezug auf die (Form der) Tabelle zu veranschaulichen.* Manche Leute sind eben visuelle Lerner.



Danke für die Information, elroy!
Kann man also davon ausgehen, dass der Begriff aus den USA stammt?


----------



## Alemanita

Peterdg said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Alemanita. ¡Qué tontería!



Danke, Peterdg!


----------



## Alemanita

Alemanita said:


> Danke für die Information, elroy!
> Kann man also davon ausgehen, dass der Begriff aus den USA stammt?



Ein bißchen guhgeln und ... siehe da, boot verbs. 

Ulkigerweise müssen aber die englischsprachigen Schüler beim Lernen der _deutschen_ Verben auf dieses Konstrukt verzichten, denn hier würde sich ja ein auf dem Kopf stehender Stiefel ergeben:

ich sehe wir sehen
(du siehst) ihr seht
(er sieht) sie sehen  

Man lernt nie aus.

Saludos.


----------



## baufred

... googel doch mal spaßeshalber nach: *verbos botas*

... der "Kronleuchtereffekt" und ein offenes "Mundwerk" ist das Ergebnis ...   

Saludos ...


----------

